# vom Banach and Spartanville - recommendations



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've done my research with regards to which type of GSD I'm attracted to and the "level" of dog he should be. I'm looking for an active companion dog. I've decided that a low-medium energy and medium drive, Czech/DDR male pup will match my life style and activity. I will be providing it with multiple walks daily (2 hours), fetching (> 1 hour), ob. training and playing. If a puppy of this drive/energy level is still too much dog, please let me know!

Anyhow, I've found 2 breeders I'm satisfied with to provide me with a health and appropriate pup. Let me know what you think of these kennels.

http://vombanachk9.homestead.com/

and

http://www.spartanville.com/

Thanks,
Leo


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

They are both very good breeders. There are at least 2 people on the board with vom Banach dogs. I have met several of them and they are good dogs.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been told to look at Spartanville.That's all I know about the 2 breeders.Others will have a better opinion on both I'm sure.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, there GORGEOUS!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

These breeders (isn't Spartanville a member here?) have working line dogs. They are generally higher drive and energy - you mentioned low to medium energy and medium drive. That doesn't sound very active, so if your pup falls into this category the exercise you have planned for it might actually be too much LOL!(And please don't try to give a young puppy 1 hr of fetch or 2 hours of walks, you need to wait until he/she is much older. It will poop out anyway, long before then, it's a baby.)

You might want to check out the Breeder archive here - both kennels have been mentioned in the past, and I believe very favorably. Call the breeders and talk to them....

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I have "talked" a lot with Connie from Spartanville and would highly recommend her.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Missy's Akbar is a von banach dog and wow is he gorgeous!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like both breeder's dogs, but am very partial to Akbar from von banach on this board...He is stunning in my opinion (and missy knows if she ever wants to unload him he can come here anytime! LOL)

Where are you located? I think both kennels are pretty far apart distance wise, to be able to visit either would probably benefit you in order to see the adult dogs and see whether they are something you want to live with.

Why have you decided on czech/ddr? Just curious))

I have a slovak/czech/ddr girl, and she is no couch potatoe)) She is high energy I'd say, with high play drive, I'd say medium 'prey' drive and requires alot of mental as well as physical stimulation)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Quest on this board if from Spartanville, and he is one stunning boy!!


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

After doing a lot of reading on this forum for the past few years and doing some research myself (just in case the time is ever right for me to be fortunate enough to get a puppy); Spartanville and Vom Banach are definitely on the top of my short wish-list. I LOVE their dogs!

Good luck in your search- I'm no expert, but from other threads I have read, I really don't think you could go wrong with either of those breeders. Please post pictures when your new puppy arrives.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think both breeders have some very nice dogs, probably a good match for what you described.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have to give a







to vom Banach 
Julie is awesome and her dogs are stunning 
one of these days I will get one of her pups


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I highly recommend Connie from Spartanville Shepherds. She is right at the top of any breeder list.
She is honest to a fault and will tell you in real words exactly the way it is.

I can only find one fault with Connie by the way her customers love her but her fault is she is a Michigan State Spartan fan instead of a Penn State Nittany lion fan. Beside that run don't walk to get one of Puck's pup's. You will never regret that decision. 
Maybe some day she will see the light and return to her roots and join us as we yell WE are Penn State.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I agree that Vom Banach is another favorite of mine.

Akbar has stolen my heart and I would definitely be interested in the breeder he came from.

Both breeders are good choices, though.. let us know when you have made your decision!


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI like both breeder's dogs, but am very partial to Akbar from von banach on this board...He is stunning in my opinion (and missy knows if she ever wants to unload him he can come here anytime! LOL)
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> Why have you decided on czech/ddr? Just curious))


I'm in Victoria BC, Canada. Vom Banach is located 3-4 hours below me in WA, so I've thought of a road trip to her kennel once we're in communication. I think that'll just get me too excited though lol

I used to love West German Showlines (Black/Red), but slowly my taste began to change and I started to really like sables. I read more on the GSD breed and bloodlines and learned all the positive experiences with the DDR/Czech dogs. The fact they are bred to be healthy and stable really attracted me. I hated the looks of dog breeds breed to extremes (ex. Eng. Bulldog). I know Highlines can be just as healthy and stable, but I found my preference shifting towards these guys 

I did a Archive search of Banach and definitely saw a LOT of posts with Missy's Akbar! lol beautiful dog.


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33I highly recommend Connie from Spartanville Shepherds. She is right at the top of any breeder list.
> 
> Maybe some day she will see the light and return to her roots and join us as we yell WE are Penn State.


LOL thanks for the recommendation. I've sent both kennels an email of introductions and hope to hear from them soon.

Leo


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33I highly recommend Connie from Spartanville Shepherds. She is right at the top of any breeder list.
> She is honest to a fault and will tell you in real words exactly the way it is.
> 
> I can only find one fault with Connie by the way her customers love her but her fault is she is a Michigan State Spartan fan instead of a Penn State Nittany lion fan. Beside that run don't walk to get one of Puck's pup's. You will never regret that decision.
> Maybe some day she will see the light and return to her roots and join us as we yell WE are Penn State.


I love Puck.

I keep trying to talk him into a Florida vacation but Connie won't let him.........


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

my vote is for connie; i really like her and i think she has some really great dogs; my only complaint is that she lives in michigan


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

I've talked to Connie and she is very nice. Answered my initial questions even though I'm a while away from getting a puppy. Didn't know she was a Spartan fan though...I hope she won't hold it against me that my Tar Heels beat them out of a championship last year


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

BlackGSD on here has a Vom Banach dog, shoot her a PM. 

Courtney


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a vom Banach puppy (well, he'll be two in a week ) and to say that I'm happy with him is to say nothing. I'm absolutely thrilled and privileged to own this dog. 

Julie made a perfect match for me and this pup and was (still is) very supportive and involved in Anton's life. Based on my personal experience I do recommend vom Banach (just get a full DDR and not a Czech mix for your goals, and be prepared to deal with a strong personality as the dog matures). 

That said, I emailed with Connie and I can tell you that she's a very nice person, and she will go out of her way to help you. I'm confident you'll be happy if you go with Spartanville puppy.

She and Julie have some related dogs, too.


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

Ahh, I can't wait till I start talking with these two breeders lol


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

I had no idea this thread was on here. I wanted to come on and thank each of you for your kindness..I am humbled, and yes, I do get humbled from time to time...lol







And Larry....Yes, the Wolverines sign my pay check and yes, I am a Spartan fan, but as a native Pennsylvanian, I can say that in the very roots of my being, you will find a Nittany Lion









Thank you all, again,
Connie


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I think Akbar's fan club is growing, lol

Julie is very helpful and kind, you wont go wrong with her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and Missy you just remember who has first dibs on him)))))))


----------



## shrabe (Apr 18, 2008)

While I love Julie Marlow's dogs, as there are gorgeous, I have to go with Connie Krebs! She is an amazing person, and she is very honest and upfront with you about everything. I have a Puck/Haike son named Ouzo, and he is amazing. This dog is my pride and joy, and I have such high hopes for him. He is currently training in schutzhund and cross trained in cadaver search and recovery. I have seen Puck up close personal, and he is an exceptional dog. Either breeder you choose, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

Just spoke to Julie briefly. Very nice lady and I'm going to be speaking with her more tonight! Very excited!! 

Those dark sables are absolutely gorgeous =D

Leo


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hope it works out Leo, let us know)))


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

We get to watch another puppy grow up!!!!! Yahooooo!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

So exciting, let us know!


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

Well my deposit was a bit late to make it on VomBanach's spring litters, but I moved to her summer litter's. I have the 2nd male pick on the Aron-Trudy litter .

Now, I only need to wait and count days. I already booked 2 weeks off work so I can spend time with the pup when I pick it up. Sweeeet!!~


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your wonderful future puppy!!! You'll be getting Anton's full brother :happyboogie: :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that's great ! congratulations!! keep us updated and of course we want to see pics!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congradulations Best of luck!!


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Here's the link to that breeding: 
German Shepherd Puppies Washington German Shepherd Puppies For Sale German Shepherd Puppies In Washington

This is a long wait...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The day I win the lottery, a Puck son would be my very first priority.


----------

